# Pixma Pro-1, thinking of getting one but concerned about head clogging



## Aglet (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know much about pro quality printing hardware yet. I normally have my large stuff printed by a perfectionist with a large format Prograf. However, I've been thinking about printing some smaller output myself and the Pixma Pro-1 looks like a near ideal machine for me for many reasons, size and cost primarily. It could make small-output, hi-quality printing cost-effective for me and my bottom line could use a boost.
Bigger ink tanks would be nice, but so would 24" wide roll media ability.  (6300.. drool, drool)

My main concern is that I often spend long periods between print jobs; weeks, sometimes months. Does anyone have any experience with this printer or other Lucia pigment ink machines in this regard? 
Does it maintain itself with automatic daily head cleanings or otherwise? I'd hate to spend a $k on this thing only to clog a head in a few months and have to pay nearly the purchase cost to replace it and a bundle on ink to re-purge it.

I'm not keen on dye-based printer alternatives, Epsons or HPs despite their various virtues.

The PixPro-1's 5 black inks really appeal to me for fine B&W printing.

On the rumor side of things, anyone heard if Canon is ready yet to expand the Pixma Pro-1 platform to other models yet? Possibly able to handle larger media?


----------



## LuckyRosco (Mar 3, 2012)

I've bought the Pixma Pro-1 and I have to say I love it so far. The first week I had it I must have printed 20 8x10s. Both in color and b/w. The b/w with this printer is outstanding. The color is better than average. 

I got mine in January, I used it for a few weeks and then I've let it sit for almost a month now. Tonight I just turned it back on and printed another picture and everything seems fine to me. No clogs, no trouble with the paper feed like some have reported either. Now the printer is a little thristy when it comes to ink. I've already changed out my inks. And it loves the chromia optimizer tank also. I will have to change that tank before I print again. 

Overall it's a very good printer, a little big, but at least it's nice to look at and it prints like a charm.


----------



## t.linn (Mar 6, 2012)

Aglet said:


> anyone heard if Canon is ready yet to expand the Pixma Pro-1 platform to other models yet? Possibly able to handle larger media?



If I recall correctly, a Canon big wig from the printer division did say at the time that the Pro-1 was introduced that it was possible they would introduce larger versions in this series. Not definitive but the possibility exists. They haven't updated their 17" iPF in forever. I owned a Pro-1 (briefly) and it seemed clear from one of the bits of software that was installed that Canon plans to expand the Pro Series line not just with printers but perhaps with scanners as well. 

Given your comments about the "larger media" I would caution you that the Pro-1 is really restricted in terms of the size of printed image it can create. It will take 13x19 (A3+) media but, except for four Canon papers, the biggest print area you can achieve with this printer is 10.8"x16.2" if you want to maintain the 3:2 aspect ratio of most DSLRs. There is a much longer thread about this issue elsewhere on Canon Rumors. 

This print area restriction is the reason I ultimately returned the huge Pro-1 and purchased a ginormous iPF6300 in its place. Don't get me wrong. I thought the Pro-1 was a great printer: beautiful output, beautiful design, very well built. I just didn't want to pay $1,000 for a printer that couldn't print an 11x17 image on any of my favorite papers. For less than $2,000 (after rebates and trade in's), the iPF6300 is in a different league in every area but image quality.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2012)

If you are going weeks or months between prints, I would not recommend it, or any other inkjet for that matter. Just have them done by your regular source. You will spend $$$ worth of ink trying to get it unclogged, plus a lot of frustration.

I have to print a test sheet every day with my Epson 3880 to prevent clogging, if I go a week, its $50 worth of ink to unclog it.


----------



## Aglet (Mar 8, 2012)

> Given your comments about the "larger media" I would caution you that the Pro-1 is really restricted in terms of the size of printed image it can create. It will take 13x19 (A3+) media but, except for four Canon papers, the biggest print area you can achieve with this printer is 10.8"x16.2" if you want to maintain the 3:2 aspect ratio of most DSLRs. There is a much longer thread about this issue elsewhere on Canon Rumors.
> 
> This print area restriction is the reason I ultimately returned the huge Pro-1 and purchased a ginormous iPF6300 in its place. Don't get me wrong. I thought the Pro-1 was a great printer: beautiful output, beautiful design, very well built. I just didn't want to pay $1,000 for a printer that couldn't print an 11x17 image on any of my favorite papers. For less than $2,000 (after rebates and trade in's), the iPF6300 is in a different league in every area but image quality.




Hi, thanks for the feedback on the printer, from ALL of you.

So, do I understand correctly that altho the PP1 can handle up to 14" wide media, it can do full size coverage on 13x19 sheets ONLY IF they're Canon papers and not other art papers?..

I saw a section in the review at Imaging-Resource where they stated "borderless 13x19 print" from this printer, altho I don't know what paper they used with it or what other specifics limit the maximum print area. That article also had a lot of typos so not sure what to believe there.

I've not found much definitive info on maximum print size spec on Canon's website, will delve into it further searching the forums here. One thing I saw somewhere on Canon's data was it needed to maintain 30 to 35 mm worth of borders on some types of media which seemed a bit excessive.

I'd like to rely on this thing to print small sizes like 8x10, 6x9, 8x12, etc.
But if I can't also do up to 18x12" on my favorite papers then this machine is not worth it to me. 8-\
If they limit max print area to their specific papers that's just nasty.

I wish Canon's web site would state the print area limitations clearly and in an obvious location.
There's no convenient manual to DL from them either, looks like I have to install their software to view an XHTML manual.

I haven't been shopping for printers so missed seeing any good rebates on the larger ones.


----------



## Janco (Apr 16, 2012)

t.linn said:


> This print area restriction is the reason I ultimately returned the huge Pro-1 and purchased a ginormous iPF6300 in its place. Don't get me wrong. I thought the Pro-1 was a great printer: beautiful output, beautiful design, very well built. I just didn't want to pay $1,000 for a printer that couldn't print an 11x17 image on any of my favorite papers. For less than $2,000 (after rebates and trade in's), the iPF6300 is in a different league in every area but image quality.



The iPF6300 for less than $2,000?? Unbelievable! What's the standard price at your place? Here in Switzerland it's around US$3,200 and in Australia where I will live soon it's around US$5,200!!! At least that's the prices I've found so far on the internet. Does anyone from Australia have a good source or know a good place where to buy a large format printer? Ideas about prices? I'll be living near Cairns...


----------

